# Steam, CSS/TF2/...



## badmephisto (Dec 17, 2007)

in spirit of recent ID swapping, any of you play Counter Strike/Team Fortress 2/some other steam game, and have a SteamID? I've recently been hooked on TF2, if you play, add me:

account name: badmephisto

(to find it you have to start steam, go file>settings)


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 17, 2007)

I actually play CS:S every now and then.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 27, 2007)

same here, I'm lotsofsloths
I usually play on fy_iceworld,
favorite map


----------



## sam (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, just wanted to dig this up because i believe more people probably have steam ID's.

I'm really active in TF2 and CSS and was hoping to add some other cubers.

PmMaster is my name. ill add these guys but i hope more people can add to this.


----------



## toast (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to play TF2, but my computer can't handle now. I really loved it ):
cp_orange's are the best maps, no doubt 
SCOUT FTWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 8, 2008)

i played cs for a while... i stopped when i hit 13... it was fun
then i found there was a cs online... then i played that all last summer and stopped cuz of school


----------



## aLp1ne (Oct 14, 2008)

I got banned from source so now im playing cs 1.6, i dont have tf2 but i want it... steamid Vexforthewin


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 14, 2008)

ExoCorsair, but my nickname is =(eG)=™ kklulz [CS:S]

I play a lot of CSS. I have DoDS and TF2, but CSS is the most fun for me.

Anyone who has CSS should try out http://www.finalbattleground.com, which is really neat for stats. Granted, it's not going to do you any good if you're already playing in 5v5 scrims or stuff like that, but for pubs, it's pretty nice.


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2008)

aLp1ne said:


> I got banned from source so now im playing cs 1.6, i dont have tf2 but i want it... steamid Vexforthewin



I wonder why you got banned. Maybe it's because of your 1337 nick?


----------



## aLp1ne (Jan 28, 2009)

*...*

Yeah i'm sorta digging this up cause i have a reply


I got banned because i hacked.. plain and simple.

but i got it again on vexforthewin and i'm not gonna hack 

add me xD


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

*Post your Steam ID here!*

Ive wanted this for a long time, and finally decided to make a thread. If you don't know what steam is, you need not apply.

Steam ID: *rubakrube*
Favorite steam game: L4D 2 demo

EDIT: the plan is to have everyone from here who has steam, to be friends on steam.

UPDATE: Ive stopped playing games likw this on the comp. Step mania is my love now. You guys just use this thread as you please.


----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gollum999

Actually... I think it's Gollum999 [8 Hats] at the moment.

Fav steam game: Team Fortress 2 :]


----------



## 54stickers (Nov 13, 2009)

allthat

Favourite game- CS 1.6


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 13, 2009)

Zarx

You should just create a speedsolving group on steam, and we could all join it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it's CyroKarat...

I don't actually play, made the account 'cuz I was going to get TF2... then didn't.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

RanzhaVEmodrach
BUMP!

Portal <3.


----------



## Toad (Feb 20, 2010)

stackie123

Used to be semi-pro on CS Source ... Would love to play with you guys


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 20, 2010)

J3ff_D

Favorite game: halflife 2 deathmatch


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 20, 2010)

marthaurion
Fav game: Left 4 Dead


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 21, 2010)

zEvolution

Favorite Game: L4D2


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

Will get one.
Anyone who has PC Modern Warfare 2 message me.
@Edward I'm gonna get MW2 for PC. You have it?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 21, 2010)

aznmortalx

I only use it for one game: Rome Total War 

Occasionally I get out Medieval Total War II, but I didn't purchase that off of steam. I just have it set up as a steam shortcut.

I also play Empire: Total War, but extremely rarely and I suck at it.

Also, I doubt there's any Rome players, but if you do play it, tell me! I'd love a game or two with anybody.


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Feb 21, 2010)

gibsonguitarist55
counter strike source


----------



## Ranzha (May 15, 2010)

Portal. Free. Until 24 May, 2010. Get it. Now.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

your steam ID here xP (someone had to)

jms_gears1 i think


----------



## poorshooter (May 15, 2010)

mmm, portal..
the most interesting part about that clip is the hint to co-op in portal 2!

steam ID: 3x3cube


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone here get Alien Swarm? It's free and made by Valve. If you guys have it add me on steam and we can play (J3ff_D)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 28, 2010)

I just downloaded it, but I'm just about the worst shooter gamer you'll ever see.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 28, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> I just downloaded it, but I'm just about the worst shooter gamer you'll ever see.



its not a fps though its top down so you might be good at it =] (I'm not too good myself)


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 28, 2010)

xFear_of_Napalm

add me, and alien swarm is
pretty damn awesome, so
if you don't have it, get it!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 28, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I just downloaded it, but I'm just about the worst shooter gamer you'll ever see.
> ...



Heh, it's not just FPS I'm bad at, it's practically any shooter. I'll give it a go though


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 28, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Zarx
> 
> You should just create a speedsolving group on steam, and we could all join it.



Good idea - I'll go do that.

Edit:
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/speedsolving


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 4, 2010)

Bumping, you all are welcome to add me. Username is the same as this one, although I don't play on that account much anymore.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 4, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Bumping, you all are welcome to add me. Username is the same as this one, although I don't play on that account much anymore.



Cool I'll add you when I get home! What games do you play?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 4, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping, you all are welcome to add me. Username is the same as this one, although I don't play on that account much anymore.
> ...



I have just over 200 games on that account, so just about anything is fair game.

Edit: Also, as I've said, I don't really play on that account much anymore, but that'll probably change once school starts up for me (three weeks from now). Additionally, the place I'm currently staying at has pretty awful internet - it lags quite a bit during peak hours (but I've gotten better at playing with 700ms latency now!)


----------



## Olji (Feb 25, 2011)

Jakke93

not so active, but i tend to play some every other weekend >.<


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 26, 2011)

Shogun 2: Total War is coming out soon. Am I the only Total War fan here?


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 5, 2011)

DJSoliana

COD6 - 1v1 meh snipers

L4D2


----------

